# [SOLVED][KDE][emerge] Problem z emerge kde

## waltharius

witam!

w koncu udalo mi sie zainstalowac gentoo. Ale teraz chcialem sobie emergnac kde... no i tu jest problem. Jak wpisalem emerge kde to zaczelo sie dziac, no fajnie. Jendka po jakims niezbyt dlugim czasie wyskakuje 

```
error x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 faild

make World failed.
```

Jestem niedoswiadczonym uzytkownikiem gentoo i nie wiem co z tym zrobic... To samo mialem jak chcialem zaemergowac linksa... Szukalem odpowiedzi na forum ale niewiele znalazlem, na innych forach tez szukalem. Jesli gdzies jest rozwiazanie tego problemu to prosze o linka, bo moze zle szukaalem, nie to wpisywalem co trzeba. Wystaarczy mi link cztac umiem wiec bede walczyl!  :Twisted Evil: 

Ponad tydzien mi zajelo zainstalowanie gentoo ale w koncu zainstalowale[/url]m, przy okazji poznalem wielu ludzi, ktorzy z checiaa dzielili sie swoja wiedza ze mna wiec tym bardziej warto bylo walczyc i nie spac po nocy:D  Sadze ze moj problem z kde wynika z zapomnienia o czyms oczywistym i zarazem istotnym... Tylko o czym??

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc i pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczow!

P.S.

przeczytalem http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xmlLast edited by waltharius on Tue Apr 12, 2005 8:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bacouch

A daj jeszcze kolejnych 10-15 poprzednich linijek, bo z tego to nic domyslec sie nie mozna, pozatym wynik emerge --info tez pewnie by sie przydal.

----------

## waltharius

mniej wiecej cos takiego:

```
make[4]: *** [pswrap] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/config/pswrap'

make[3]: *** [../../config/pswrap/pswrap] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/lib/dps'

make[2]: *** [includes] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/lib'

make[1]: *** [includes] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2
```

emerge info nie jestem w stanie teraz podac poniewaz gentoo mam na innym dysku, jak go znowu podlacze to przepisze.

nie wiem czy to wystarczy, jak nie to bede przepisywal.

Aha. Przeczytalem ten watek:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321369-highlight-lfl.html

czy to znaczy ze powinienem wpisac w make.conf

ACCEPTED_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

a p[ozniej w konsoli emerge -u x11??[/url]Last edited by waltharius on Sun Apr 10, 2005 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bacouch

Obawiam sie ze trzeba bedzie jeszcze wyzej.

----------

## waltharius

no skoro tak to przepisze wszystko co bedzie na ekranie:> chwile to potrwa nie mowiac o przepisaniu emerge info, ale co tam. Tylko jeszcze poszukam na necie moze cos jeszcze znajde.

----------

## bacouch

Nie musisz przepisywac wystarczy ze zrobisz

```
emerge --info >> info txt

emerge x11-xorg(albo jakis mniejszy pakiet z ktorym masz identyczny problem) | tail -n 50 >> error.log
```

a pozniej tutaj wklejisz te dwa pliki.

----------

## waltharius

hmmm no chyba musze bo gentoo jest na innym dysku niz linuks na ktorym teraz jestem a na gentoo nie mam zadnej przegladarki bo jak chce linksa zainstalowac to pojawia sie ten sam blad:( wiec chyba jednak musze przepisac...

ale dzieki za pomoc i podpowiedz

----------

## bacouch

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

i jestes na gentoo :] (tylko nie zapomnij odpowiednich partycji podmotnowac(podobnie jak robiles w czasie instalacji))

----------

## waltharius

hmm wiec tak:

gentoo mam na innym dysku ktory nie ejst w tej chwili podlaczony. Suse mam na innym dysku. Teraz jak podlacze dysk z gentoo i ten z suse to najprawdopodobniej odpali sie gentoo bootloader poniewaz suse jest na slave. Mam nadzieje ze da sie zrozumiec co tu napisalem. Jak obejsc gruba z gentoo i odpalic suse?

P.S.

Chyba wiem. Dysk z suse w napedzie hehe:) To powinno podzialac.

zaraz sprawdze

----------

## bacouch

Kilka propozycji:

1) w biosie jezeli mozesz to ustaw zeby startowalo z hdd-1 albo cos w tym stylu

2) dysk z gentoo na drugiej tasmie

3) pozamieniaj zworki tak aby suse byl na master a gentoo na slave

4) w gentoo podmontuj dysk z suse i tam skopjuj te dwa pliki

5) jak sie wlaczy grub to wcisnij c (command line) potem wpisz

```
kernel (hd1, 0)( 0 moze musisz zastapic numerem partycji gdzie masz kernel z suse)/bzImage(sciezka do kernela, powinno dzialac uzupelnianie tabem) root=/dev/hdb1 (albo ten ktory jest glowna partycja z suse)
```

Pomysl 4 zadziala tylko wtedy kiedy calego suse asz na jednej partycji. Chociaz w sumie i tak nie jestem pewien czy zadziala.

----------

## waltharius

no wiec tak:

Jestem w suse i mam podpiety dysk z gentoo ktory yast widzi. Teraz pytanie co dalej bo pojecia nie mam jak mi sie udalo podpiac 3 dyski gdzie na 2 sa linuksy w mbr i dziala mi jeden z tych linuksow:> hehe

Ale co dalej, jak je podmontowac i jak sie chrootowac do gentoo? Przepraszam jesli te pytania sa podstawowe, ale nigdy nie robilem czegos takiego i boje sie stracic tak pracowicie i z takimi problemami zainstalowane gentoo.

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc:)

aktualizaja:

chyba w yascie musze dodac punkty montowania dla poszczegolnych partycji? To chyba nie powinno ich wykasowac tylko ze jestem nowym uzytkownikiem suse i nie jestem pewien.

----------

## bacouch

Skoro dysk z gentoo jest master to pewnie jest on hdb, najlepiej to sprawdzic wpisujac 

```
dmesg | grep hd
```

no chyba ze masz kilka takich samych dyskow to juz gorzej.

Jak juz sie dowiesz ktory to dysk to robisz po koleji (jako root)

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/gentoo -t ext3

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

gdzie /dev/hdb1 oznacza partycje z gentoo a ext3 typ plikow na tej partycji (w razie czego zmien). Jezeli widzisz tu pewna analogie z instalacja to sie nie mylisz  :Smile:  . Jezeli wszystko sie udalo to jestes juz w gentoo.

----------

## waltharius

no wiec polecenie dmesg | grep hd pokazuje:

```
Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hdb1 vga=0x31a selinux=0 console=tty0 resume=/dev/hdb2 desktop elevator=as splash=silent)

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb1 vga=0x31a selinux=0 console=tty0 resume=/dev/hdb2 desktop elevator=as splash=silent

Using local APIC NMI watchdog using perfctr0

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xcc00-0xcc07, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xcc08-0xcc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hdb: SAMSUNG SV2044D, ATA DISK drive

hdc: ST3120026A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 39862368 sectors (20409 MB) w/472KiB Cache, CHS=39546/16/63, UDMA(66)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hdc: max request size: 1024KiB

hdc: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2 hdc3

swsusp: Resume From Partition: /dev/hdb2

SCSI device sda: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

SCSI device sda: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

ReiserFS: hdb1: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb1: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb1: journal params: device hdb1, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb1: checking transaction log (hdb1)

reiserfs: disabling flush barriers on hdb1

ReiserFS: hdb1: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 265064k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:42 extents:1

ReiserFS: hdb3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb3: journal params: device hdb3, size 8192, journal first block 18,max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb3: checking transaction log (hdb3)

reiserfs: disabling flush barriers on hdb3

ReiserFS: hdb3: Using r5 hash to sort names
```

Goraco prosze o pomoc gdyz nie moge sobie pozwolic na utrate danych cos blednie robiac...

Gentoo mam na ST3120026A, ATA DISK drive

Wiem, ze prosze o prowadzenie za raczke jednak nie czuje sie na silach do samodzielnego eksperymentowania z partycjami pelnymi dosc waznych danych i ciezko zainstalowanego systemu  :Embarassed:   Mam nadzieje ze mi to wybaczycie, ale szybko sie ucze i drugi raz nie trzeba mi tlumaczyc:? 

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc i wyrozumialosc  :Embarassed: 

----------

## bacouch

No to z ciekawosci jeszcze powiedz co ci da 

```
echo p | fdisk /dev/hdb
```

----------

## waltharius

komenda: echo p | fdisk /dev/hdb

```
linux:/home/walth # echo p | fdisk /dev/hdb

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 2481.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help):

Disk /dev/hdb: 20.4 GB, 20409532416 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 2481 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1               1         457     3670821   83  Linux

/dev/hdb2             458         490      265072+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdb3             491        2481    15992707+  83  Linux

Command (m for help): Command (m for help): Command (m for help):

got EOF thrice - exiting..
```

----------

## bacouch

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sory glupi jestem, z rozpedu napisalem hdb a mialo byc hdc, czyli

```
echo p | fdisk /dev/hdc
```

Sorka:)

----------

## waltharius

Jesli o mnie chodzi to nie ma problemu:) Dzieki za chec pomocy!!!

```
he number of cylinders for this disk is set to 14593.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Command (m for help):

Disk /dev/hdc: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdc1   *           1        1459    11719386   83  Linux

/dev/hdc2            1460        1490      249007+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdc3            1491       14593   105249847+  83  Linux

Command (m for help): Command (m for help): Command (m for help):

got EOF thrice - exiting..
```

----------

## bacouch

no top lecim

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc3 /mnt/gentoo

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

Mam nadzieje ze zadziala

----------

## waltharius

rozumiem ze to wykonuje spod superusera? Pytanie banalne ale wole sie upewnic:>

----------

## bacouch

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> rozumiem ze to wykonuje spod superusera? Pytanie banalne ale wole sie upewnic:>

 

Tak tak  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

tylko ze przy /dev/hdc3 mialem reiserfs wiec chyba powinienem wpisac reiserfs:> Bo pomylka moglaby byc chyba dosc grozna?

----------

## bacouch

Grozna raczej nie, ale skoro tak mowisz to wpisz raiserfs, tylko ciekawe czy masz obsluge tego na suse.

----------

## waltharius

no mam bo suse tez mam na reiserfs.

A wywala cos taakiego:

```
linux:/home/walth # mount -t reiserfs /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount: /dev/hda3 is not a valid block device
```

----------

## bacouch

hdc nie hda :]

----------

## waltharius

eh sorki ale plaama tak pomylic literki  :Embarassed:   sorki.

no ale co do chrootowania to sie chyba udalo bo teraz w konsoli mam

bash-2.05#

Czyli chyba jestem w gentoo:)

----------

## bacouch

No to zeby tradycji stalo sie zadosc dodajmy jeszcze

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

----------

## waltharius

chyba tez do przodu:D 

```
bash-2.05b# env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

linux / #

```

 i teraz emerge kde??

----------

## bacouch

```
emerge --info

emerge links
```

----------

## waltharius

no wiec emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/amd64/2005.0, gcc-3.4.3, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.8-24.14-default x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.8-24.14-default x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Mar  4 2005, 16:47:04)]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r7

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r4

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync:http//rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X aac acl acpi alsa arts audiofile avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr crypt cups divx4linux dvd dvdr encode font-server fortran ftp gif gpmgtk gtk2 imagemagic ipv6 java javascript jp2 jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff mime motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls opengl pam perl png python qt quicktime readline spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales video wmf wxwindows xine xml2 xpm xrandr xv xvid zlib linguas_pl"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## waltharius

a tutaj co wywala emerge links:

```
 -Wno-return-type -w     -I../.. -I../../exports/include   -Dlinux -D__amd64__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L                                -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                                 -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE-D_GNU_SOURCE                             -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO   -DXENVIRONMENT    -c -o pswsemantics.o pswsemantics.c

rm -f pswrap

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o pswrap -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w     -L../../exports/lib   main.o pswparser.o lexer.o pswdict.o pswfile.o         systemnames.o psw.o pswstring.o pswsemantics.o   -lfl  -Wl,-rpath-link,../../exports/lib

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lfl

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [pswrap] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/config/pswrap'

make[3]: *** [../../config/pswrap/pswrap] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/lib/dps'

make[2]: *** [includes] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc/lib'

make[1]: *** [includes] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 failed.

!!! Function build, Line 954, Exitcode 2

!!! make World failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

moge wiecej wkleic jesli to moze pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## bacouch

Sprobuj

```
emerge flex
```

----------

## waltharius

emerge flex poszlo bez problemow. O czym to swiadczy???

----------

## bacouch

Teraz sprobuj zaemergowac linksa. Tym razem powinno juz sie udac.

----------

## waltharius

Mam pytanie. Czy bedac w gentoo za pomoca chroota moge instalowac calee oprogramowanie czy tez lepiej "normalnie" to robic?? Pytam gdyz bedac w konsoli w gentoo jest bardzo wygodne i moge na bierzaco szukac rozwiazania moich problemow bezpiecznie z poziomu suse.

----------

## bacouch

Mozesz, nie ma na to chyba zadnych przeciwskazan, no oprocz tego ze bedzie ci dzialac troche wolniej przez wlaczone X'y.

----------

## waltharius

ee to nic moze byc wolniej ale o ilez wygodniej przeszukiwac zasoby internetu w poszukiwaniu odpowiedzi na pytania i rozwiazania problemow. No i przy opkazji moge robic inne sprawy na kompie a w tle sobie gentoo pracuje  :Smile: 

Wielkie dzieki!

Teraz tylko czy moglbys mi wyjasnic o co chodzi z tym flexem?? Co to jest i do czego sluzy?? a i jak odblokowac zeby sciagnely mi sie manpages-pl, bo cos taam jest zamaskowane ale nie bardzo rozumiem co powinienem zrobic. Czy wystraczy ze wpisze ACCEPTED_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -u i co tam potrzebuje dalej??

----------

## bacouch

dokladnie w tym wypadku to najlepiej zrobic tak

```
mkdir /etc/portage

echo "app-i18n/manpages-pl ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge manpages-pl
```

Aby dowiedziec sie troche wiecej na temat jak to dziala polecm man portage, a jezeli nie znasz za dobrze angielskiego to wpisz w szukaj "etc portage package keywords mask" i wybierz aby szukalo na polskim forum, a dostaniesz mase tematow gdzie jest mniej wiecej opisane jak to dziala.

Pozatym jezeli links ci sie skompilowal to spruj teraz xorg'a, jezeli i to pojdzie to dodaj do tematu [solved] na poczatku.

A i w czasie jak bedzie ci sie kompilowal xorg to masz duzo czasu wolnego wiec mozesz wklaczyc se druga konsole pod gentoo i tam poczytac wlasnie o portage. Aby to zrobic wpisz

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update && script /etc/profile

man portage
```

Mam nadzieje ze pomoglem.

Pozdrawiam

Baca

----------

## waltharius

Jak dla mnie po prostu mistrzostwo swiata!!

Dzieki wielkie!!

Nawet jesli nadal beda jakies problemy  to i tak jestem do przodu o taka dawke wiedzy praktycznej ze sie nie spodziewalem zdobyc tyle w ciagu tak krotkiego czasu  :Smile:  Dzieki wielkie!!

Jeszcze tylko jedno pytanie. Otoz do linksa sciaga sie juz xorg. Jak to sie ma do tego xorga z kde??

No bo wlasnie kompiluje sie x11.bas/xorg-x11-6.8.2-rc1.

----------

## waltharius

no coz zeby nie bylo zbyt pieknie to wystapil problem z manpages-pl:

```
linux / # emerge manpages-pl

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-i18n/manpages-pl-20040401 to /

>>> Downloading http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/man-PL01-04-2004.tar.gz

--03:50:01--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/man-PL01-04-2004.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/man-PL01-04-2004.tar.gz'

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 140.211.166.134, 156.56.247.195, 216.165.129.135

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org[140.211.166.134]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 2,841,902 [application/x-gzip]

100%[====================================>] 2,841,902    340.87K/s    ETA 00:00

03:50:15 (324.91 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/man-PL01-04-2004.tar.gz' saved[2841902/2841902]

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) man-PL01-04-2004.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking man-PL01-04-2004.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/manpages-pl-20040401/work

>>> Source unpacked.

processing .

Running aclocal -I /opt/gnome/share/aclocal ...

aclocal: couldn't open directory `/opt/gnome/share/aclocal': No such file or directory

Running automake --gnu  ...

configure.in: no proper invocation of AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE was found.

configure.in: You should verify that configure.in invokes AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE,

configure.in: that aclocal.m4 is present in the top-level directory,

configure.in: and that aclocal.m4 was recently regenerated (using aclocal).

configure.in: installing `./install-sh'

configure.in: installing `./missing'

Makefile.am: installing `./INSTALL'

Makefile.am: installing `./COPYING'

Running autoconf ...

configure.in:3: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE

      If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.

      See the Autoconf documentation.

Running ./configure --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --infodir=/usr/share/info --mandir=/usr/share/man ...

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

./configure: line 1218: syntax error near unexpected token `man-pages-pl,'

./configure: line 1218: `AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE(man-pages-pl, 1.58)'

!!! ERROR: app-i18n/manpages-pl-20040401 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 32, Exitcode 2

!!! ./configure failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

No coz przejzalem man autoconf ale niewiele mi to podpowiedzialo. Cos mi mowi ze gdzies jest cos zle wpisane w jakims pliku konfiguracyjnym, ale co i gdzie to juz dla mnie jest nie do przeswietlenia. Ale i tak bede walczyl  :Smile: 

----------

## bacouch

No to sprobuj

```
emerge -C automake && emerge -C autoconf

emerge automake && emerge automake-wrapper
```

----------

## waltharius

Witam.

Wyswietla mi sie komunikat:

```
bash-2.05b# emerge -C automake && emerge -C autoconf

!!! Trying to unmerge package(s) in system profile. 'sys-devel/automake'

!!! This could be damaging to your system.

>>> Waiting 10 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

Press Ctrl-C to Stop in: 10 9 8 7 6 5 4
```

No i nie wiem czemu po zachrootowaniu sie mam bash-2.05b. zrobilem

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Jak zwykle cos robie nie tak tylko ze nie wiem co  :Confused: 

----------

## bacouch

Olej ten komunikat i usun, przecie za chwile to z powrotem zainstalujesz.

To sprobuj dac samo source /etc/profile

----------

## waltharius

samo wource tez nie przynosi efektu. A jakie znaczenie ma to ze jest bash-2.05b?

A co do usuwania to sie usunelo juz.

Co dalej?

----------

## bacouch

/etc/profile ustawia odpowiednie zmienne. A czy env-update wywala jakis blad ?

Teraz jak juz usunolesc to zainstaluj jeszcze raz

```
emerge automake && emerge automake-wrapper
```

ale wczesniej rownie dobrze mozesz zrobic emerge sync.[/code]

----------

## waltharius

env-update:

```
bash-2.05b# env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

bash-2.05b#
```

No robie emerge sync, wczoraj tez zrobile bo znalazlem gdzies w sieci ze to moze pomoc. Aha i jeszcze sie chcialem zapytac czy da sie skonfigurowac X-y z chroota, bo mi wywalalo jakies bledy wczoraj jak wpisywalem 

```
# Xorg -configure
```

a pozniej:

```
# X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

Nie mam w tej chwili tego co wywalala konsola ale to nie jest problem bo zawsze moge sprobowac jeszcze raz  :Smile: 

Dzieki za pomoc!

----------

## bacouch

Z chroota chyba sie w ten sposob nie da, ale glowy nie dam. Zawsze mozesz poki co  configa skopiowac z suse a potem go tylko odpowiednio pozmieniac albo dopiero pozniej pozmieniac wedlug swoich potrzeb. Ja do wygenerowania zawsze korzystalem z xorgconfig i to powinno ci pojsc z chroot.

A jestes pewien ze podmontowales proc ?

----------

## waltharius

ok zrobilo sie.

Pisze ze:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "wrapper".
```

ale to chyba nie jest blad.

Co z tym dalej?

----------

## waltharius

Podmontowalem proc:

```
bash-2.05b# exit

exit

linux:/home/walth # mount -t reiserfs /dev/hdc3 /mnt/gentoo

mount: /dev/hdc3 already mounted or /mnt/gentoo busy

mount: according to mtab, /dev/hdc3 is already mounted on /mnt/gentoo

linux:/home/walth # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount: none already mounted or /mnt/gentoo/proc busy

mount: according to mtab, none is already mounted on /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

 A co do X-ow to w takim razie bede sie z nimi bawil za pomoca xorgconfig, ale to moze za chwile, najpierw chcialbym wiedziec czemu mi sie manpages-pl nie chce zainstalowac. :Question: 

----------

## bacouch

Tam jest myslnik "-" (minus) pomiedzy automake a wrapper  :Smile:  .

----------

## waltharius

eh ja chyba osleplem po nieprzespanej nocy i walce z x-ami  :Cool: 

Sorki!

Robie jeszcze raz:

```
emerge automake && emerge automake-wrapper
```

No teraz sie juz zrobilo wszystko i nie ma zadnych "dziwnych" komunikatow  :Smile: 

Co dalej?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## waltharius

a i jeszcze jedno juz calkowicie glupie pytanie, ale nie moge ssobie z tym poradzic  :Sad:  Wiesz moze co nabruzdzilem, ze mi w konsoli nie chce przewijac tekstu do gory, zebym sobie obejzal to co znika z ekranu??

Sorki za banalne zapewne pytanie ale gdzies mi to umknelo i w zaden sposob nie moge odnalezc...

Dzieki za cierpliwosc i wyrozumialosc  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## waltharius

no niestety nadal jest ten sam blad przy

```
emerge manpages-pl
```

tak jakby nic sie nie zmienilo...  :Sad: 

----------

## bacouch

Jezeli robi ci sie tam w jakims *trmie (czyli pod X'ami) to uruchom tego terma z opcja -sl n, gdzie n oznacza liczbe linii jakie ma pamietac. Jezeli natomiast dzieje ci sie tak na consolach (alt + F[1-6]) to dlatego, ze przy zmianie consoli buffor z poprzednimi liniami jest czyszczony i nie mozna zobaczyc co bylo wyzej. Nie jestem pewien ale chyba nie ma w miare prostego sposobu aby to zmienic, a przynajmniej ja o nim nie slyszalem. Zawsze mozesz zyc framebuffera i wysokiej rozdzielczosci (ja mam np 1600x1200) i zmiesci ci sie o wiele wiecej linii wtedy na ekranie niz 25  :Smile:  .

----------

## waltharius

no tak ale wczoraj moglem sobie przeijac teks w zasadzie do woli a to zjawisko pojawilo sie dopiero dzis... :Shocked:   Wczoraj jak mi sie emrgowal links a wraz z nim X-y to komp przestal odpowiadac na kilkanascie minut a pozniej poznikaly wszelkie obramowania okien, nie tylko tych juz otwartych ale i tych nowootwieranych i nie pomagalo alt+F3. Dopiero restarat kde cos zmienil tylko ze teraz nie moge przewijac tekstu w konsoli to raz a dwa to jak sie zachrootuje na gentoo to mam to 

```
bash-2.05b#
```

a wczoraj pamietam ze bylo inaczej  :Shocked: 

ciekaw jestem gdzie jest problem?

----------

## bacouch

Co do manpages-pl sprobuj

```
export WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.4 && emerge manpages-pl

```

 jezeli i to nie pomoze to za 1.4 podstawi jeszcze mozesz 1.5 , 1.6 , 1.7 , 1.8 , 1.9.

Jezeli chodzi o 

```
bash-2.05b#
```

to czy jak zbootujesz gentoo to tez tak masz?

A jezeli chodzi o przewijanie w terminalu to troche dziwne i raczej kompilacja tu nie powinna miec duzo do czynienia, to byla raczej wina czegos z suse, albo uzytkownika  :Smile:  .

----------

## waltharius

no coz zadne WANT_AUTOMAKE nie podzialalo  :Sad: 

```
bash-2.05b# export WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.9 && emerge manpages-pl

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-i18n/manpages-pl-20040401 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) man-PL01-04-2004.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking man-PL01-04-2004.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/manpages-pl-20040401/work

>>> Source unpacked.

processing .

Running aclocal -I /opt/gnome/share/aclocal ...

aclocal: couldn't open directory `/opt/gnome/share/aclocal': No such file or directory

Running automake --gnu  ...

configure.in: no proper invocation of AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE was found.

configure.in: You should verify that configure.in invokes AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE,

configure.in: that aclocal.m4 is present in the top-level directory,

configure.in: and that aclocal.m4 was recently regenerated (using aclocal).

configure.in: installing `./install-sh'

configure.in: installing `./missing'

Makefile.am: installing `./INSTALL'

Makefile.am: installing `./COPYING'

Running autoconf ...

configure.in:3: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE

      If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.

      See the Autoconf documentation.

Running ./configure --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --prefix=/usr --infodir=/usr/share/info --mandir=/usr/share/man ...

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

./configure: line 1218: syntax error near unexpected token `man-pages-pl,'

./configure: line 1218: `AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE(man-pages-pl, 1.58)'

!!! ERROR: app-i18n/manpages-pl-20040401 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 32, Exitcode 2

!!! ./configure failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

A co do

```
bash-2.05b#
```

to chyba nie, bo wiem na 100% ze wczoraj bylo inaczej i ze tak wlasnie bylo jak sie logowalem bezposrednio do gentoo.

Co jest z tymi manami?? Czemu nie chca sie zainstalowac??? Czy mam zle system postawiony? jest mozliwosc jakos to sprawdzc? Moze z kompilatorem jest cos nie tak? Ja jestem za saby zeby sam z tym walczyc dlatego tym bardziej dziekuje za pomoc i cierpliwosc, mam nadzieje ze jej jeszcze troche u Ciebie zostalo   :Confused: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## bacouch

Jezeli chodzi o manpages to zostaly jeszcze wartosci 2.1 2.13 i 2.59, jezeli i te nie przejda to dziwne bo mi na wszystkich sie udaje, ale wtedy najlpeiej zrob nowy temat wlasnie z tym problemem.

A co dokladnie robisz kiedy cchesz sie zchrootowac na gentoo ?

----------

## waltharius

w celu schrootowania na gento pisze:

```
# mount -t reiserfs /dev/hdc3 /mnt/gentoo 

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 
```

a z manpage-pl powalcze jeszcze z tymi numerkami o ktorych mowisz...

----------

## waltharius

No a jesli chodzi o manpages-pl nie dziala nic  :Sad:  Znaczy sie trzeba bedzie nowy watek walnac moze ktos cos poradzi, ale najpier jeszcze poszukam na necie dodatkowych informacji, moze ktos cos juz z tym robil.

----------

## waltharius

A wracajac do tematu postu to mam pytanie co do konfiguracji x-ow. Uzylem tego narzedzia co pisales, ale przy zapisie xorg.conf wywali ze:

```
I am going to write the xorg.conf file now. Make sure you don't accidently

overwrite a previously configured one.

Shall I write it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?

Please answer the following question with either 'y' or 'n'.

Shall I write it to the default location, /usr/X11R6/etc/X11/xorg.conf? y

Failed to open filename for writing.
```

Co z tym zrobic?

----------

## bacouch

Albo zapisac jako /etc/X11/xorg.conf, albo utworzyc katalog /usr/X11R6/etc/X11

```
mkdir -p /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

----------

## waltharius

A co do tego, ze po chrootowaniu i wpisaniu env-update && source /etc/profile nadal mam taki dziwny znak zachety pod dua iloscia wolnego ekranu ktory na dole toz nad znakiem zachety ma napis 'ORTAGE(5) (tak jakby sie man portage odpalilo) to jak wpisalem sobie:

```
emerge --pretend kde | less 
```

i obejzalem co tam daja i wyszedlem konsola sie oczyscila z tego dziwnego man portage i pojawily sie takie krzaczki:

```
bash-2.05b# env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

bash: Script: command not found

bash:  command not found

bash: 31mlinux: command not found

bash: 34m/: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

bash: Formatuje: command not found

bash: /etc/profile: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `5'

bash: /etc/profile: line 4: `bash-2.05b#

```

wczesniej tego nie bylo widac bo ta pusta strona mana to zakrywala. Nie wiem jak to inaczej opisac moge.

Oto jak wyglada konsola zaraz po env-update && source /etc/profile:

```
 tu jest kawal pustego ekranu

i tu

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

a na samym dole konsoli jest:

'ORTAGE(5)                          Portage                         PORTAGE(5)

bash-2.05b#
```

Czy ktos umie to racjonalnie wyjasnic?

Pisze to w tym poscie poniewaz juz wczesniej pisalem o tych problemach i nie chcialem zakladac nowego postu do tego.

Z gory dziekuje za pomoc i pozdrawiam!

----------

## bacouch

Wybrobuj czy moze to cos pomoze

```
emerge baselayout
```

----------

## waltharius

Po

```
emerge baselayout
```

pokazalo mi sie 

```
* Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 61 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.
```

przeczytalem oczywiscie emerge --help config i zastanawiam sie czy powinienem wpisac w make.conf

```
CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/baselayout /etc/rc.d"
```

nie jestem pewien czy dobrze zrozumialem to co przeczytalem... Jak juz mowilem wczesniej moj angielski nie jest zbyt dobry i ciagle go szlifuje  :Cool: 

bacouch jeszcze raz dzieki za pomoc, to chrootowanie to mistrzostwo swiata i wiele sie dzieki temu nauczylem, nie wspominajac juz o wygodzie pracy jaka zyskalem  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## bacouch

Nie powinines nic dodawac do make.conf tylko masz kilka nowych plikow w /etc po emergu. Uzyj

```
etc-config
```

Wyswietli ci sie lista nowych plikow. Pewnie wiekszosc (albo nawet wszystkie) sa z baselayout, wiedz wybierajac kazdy plik wybierz pozniej zeby uzyl nowego. No chyba ze zobaczysz ze w starej wersji powprowadzalas kilka zmian wtedy zostaw stara, ale na pewno uzyj nowego /etc/profile.

----------

## waltharius

no wiec tak:

```
bash-2.05b# etc-config

bash: etc-config: command not found
```

O co chodzi??  :Mad: 

----------

## bacouch

Fakt moj blad 

```
etc-update
```

----------

## waltharius

```
Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/fstab

/etc/._cfg0000_fstab

2) /etc/group

/etc/._cfg0000_group

3) /etc/profile

/etc/._cfg0000_profile

4) /etc/rc.conf

/etc/._cfg0000_rc.conf

5) /etc/conf.d/net

/etc/conf.d/._cfg0000_net

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3 or -5 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i'): 
```

no wiec jako ze nie jestem pewien co powinienem robic pytam:

Co powinienem zrobic??

----------

## bacouch

Najpierw wpisujesz numer pliku o ktorym szczegoly chcesz zobaczyc i wciskasz enter. Wyswietlaja ci sie roznice pomiedzy nowym a starym plikiem. Linie zaczynajace sie od "-" to sa te rzeczy ktore byly w starym pliku ale w nowym go ie ma a linie zaczynajace sie od "-" na odwrot. Teraz masz do wyboru kilka opcji. Pisze je z pamieci wiec nie jestem pewien czy w dobrej kolejnosci: 1 - uzyj nowego, 2 - zostaw stary, 3 - polacz stary z nowym, 4 - powrot. Ty nowego bedziesz chcial uzyc tylko w wypadku /etc/profile, w reszcie przypadkow zostawisz stary. A i jak bedzie pytanie czy na pewno zastapic/skasowac wcisnij y.

----------

## waltharius

Dzieki wielkie zadzialalo idealnie juz mam

```
bash-2.05b# source /etc/profile

linux / # 
```

Mozesz mi powiedziec gdzie moge znalezc wiecej informacji na temat tego co wlasnie zrobilem u siebie w kompie?  :Confused:   :Cool:   Tylko nie odsylaj mnie do mana bo jak juz mowilem moj angielski nie jest zbyt dobry. Muszemiec cos po naszemu zeby porownac z wersja angielska to moze sie podciagne.

Jeszcze raz wielkie dzieki za pomoc!

Pozdrawiam!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bacouch

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-ppc.xml?part=3&chap=4

----------

## waltharius

Ale ja nierozgarniety jestem... Caly czas to pod nosem mialem...

Dzieki za zwrocenie mi uwagi na to!

Watek chyba moge uznac za [SOLVED] bo kde 3.4 mi sie emrgowalo dzisiaj w nocy bez problemow. Musze tylko x-y chyba skonfigurowac poprawnie no i nie odpale go raczej z chroota, prawda??

----------

